# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Nagivating from a aspx page to a silverlight page

## vuyiswamb

This is the price i pay when i mixed silverlight and aspx pages in my application. 

Good day guys, have some done this before ? 


I want to redirect to a xaml page from a aspx page. i am using response.redirect. 



```
  Response.Redirect("http://vuyswam/cc/Ecpos/Views/ConfirmationPages/ConfirmRegistration.xaml",false);
```

Thanks

----------


## MattP

You need to host your .xap in an aspx page and redirect to that.

----------


## gep13

Agreed.

The xaml page is what is packaged up and placed into the XAP file, and it is the XAP file that is loaded onto the page.  You are going to need to re-direct to the page hosting your XAP file, and then, within the load event of the main App.xaml page, you could inspect the query string, to decide what "page" within the XAP file that you want to display.

Gary

----------

